# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Sum Songs Written by AmazeO XD!!1oneone

## AmazeO XD

I like to tink I'm a wee bit talented.

It's kind of alternative borderline emo.  So... be warey of the emo.

*Storybook*

This is where our story ends,
all the pages have their bends,
read it through and i was done,
but i never got past chapter one.
opened up its blank inside,
all the hurt it tries to hide,
the cover's dull but it still shines...
can you read between the lines?

Our story book,
never began,
because you were too scared,
to hold my hand,
and now your wrong,
and i am right,
cause look whose alone,
at home tonight.

You wont find our story book on sale,
stereotypical fairy tale,
boy meets girl,
and girl breaks heart,
just to see him fall apart.
you wont see my face around,
cause its smashed into the ground,
using bodies abusing my brain
hoping it'll relieve the pain.

our story book,
never began,
because you were too scared,
to hold my hand,
and now your wrong,
and i am right,
cause look whose alone,
at home tonight.

Dont go i need some closure,
or should it still be
To be continued?
dont go i need to be burned to dust
or should i
still be dead inside?
dont go.
i need some closure,
or should it still be,
to be continued?
this isn't a trilogy,
cause theres no love between you and me.
and i know the end of the story,
but hearts burst and its so gory.
and the pain is just so jaded,
in a world that is G-Rated.

our story book,
never began,
because you were too scared,
to hold my hand,
and now your wrong,
and i am right,
cause look whose alone,
at home tonight.

*Shatter/Pipebombs and Pipedreams*

Saddened days with my sad brigade,
and trips to the liquor cabinet door.
Saddened trips with my sinking ships,
and days on the green room floor.
Overwhelm and overtest
in my simple question ways
"Off" we'll tell em and protest
on my oh so saddened days.

Well,
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
for dreamers with a taste of infamy.
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
as the crime wave it comes over me.
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
grenades and atom bombs.
Long nights alone singing,
the somberest of songs.

Hazy clouds with my insurance shark,
and my unofficial official wage.
Hazy clouds in the darkest dark,
and another blank page.
In my book of all my dreams,
containers full of fill,
saddened days with my sad brigade,
I'm dreaming all untill...

Pipebombs and pipedreams,
for dreamers iwth a taste of infamy.
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
as the crime wave it comes over me.
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
of letting go.
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
we all know....

(slowly)
Pipebombs and pipedreams,
the mix of eternity
Pipebombs and pipedreams.
YOU MEAN THE MOST TO ME.

Shatter,
fuck with my head,
and I'll be left for dead,
shatter,
and i'm singing the somberest of songs again.
shatter.
why does it happen so often
and shatter.z
pipebombs and pipedreams,
pistols and lucky pennies,
pipebombs and pipedreams,
for me.

Discuss.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Not bad Amaze, we all like to think we are talented at times. The best advice i can give you if you are considering of taking this forward is always to strive for something better and criticize what you have already created. Nothing is ever going to be completely perfect in your eyes. The lyrics i looked at were not bad, but i think that what you really need to do is put it to music to see how they sound, i am seeing words but i am not hearing how this actually sounds when sung, for all i know it could have some great pitch changes in parts. 

Is there anyway you can get a hold of a mic to record yourself singing these? If so, go for it because it would be better to help get your lyrics across.

----------


## AmazeO XD

I was thinking the same thing.  I just don't know where I'd upload it!

----------


## Cyclic13

I agree that without putting sound to them, they can't really be called songs... poems perhaps  :smiley: 

for uploading...
www.acidplanet.com

www.soundclick.com

enjoy!  :wink2:

----------


## AmazeO XD

Fersure.  I'll do that tommorow or somtime this weekend.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Great stuff, i shall look forward to hearing them  :smiley:  Will you be doing the vocals alone or with a band? Just curious to know.

----------


## AmazeO XD

Alone. I don't gotz a band.  I might try and do some harmonies.  We'll see.

----------


## AmazeO XD

LULZ HERE THEY COME. LINKAGEEEE For anyone who wants it.

P.S. Do not bash my singing.  I just do it for the lulz.

----------

